# My snail is lazy



## jbrown5217 (Nov 9, 2011)

He likes to float lol


----------



## TypeYourTextHere (Apr 20, 2011)

Just give him a good flick every now and again. That'll teach him lol.


----------



## jbrown5217 (Nov 9, 2011)

lol, yea he has done it before, eventually he just goes back to the side of my tank and attaches himself to it


----------



## nhwoj (Nov 6, 2011)

that's really funny, i've never seen either of my snails do that. i thought he was dead when i saw the picture but i guess not hahaha.


----------

